# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Hi Renovators !..glad to find an info and support hot spot :)

## Wendysue

Been doing bits and pieces to homes for years, on about the 15th house! ..now going to go for the Big One .. its a near demolition weatherboard !!  i will need to read and read your information and help over the next couple of years ! glad to find you all !  :Smilie:

----------


## OFG

G'day Wendysue, *Biiiiiig* project mate..........so read away.....and just ask.

----------

